# Homemade cyclone extractor.



## Tanglefoot20 (21 Jan 2021)

Hello all...
I came across a plastic cyclone adaptor for using with a small vacuum and old blue bin..or whatever is available.
I’ve got an old Tesco wheeled vacuum and I’m wondering if it would be powerful enough to make one of these extractors/dust collectors.
The vacuum has a small jug type container....sort of thing that’s sold for around £50.
The cyclone thingy is available on Amazon ..but I think the idea looks sound.
Any help or ideas???


----------



## julianf (21 Jan 2021)

I've got one of the black Chinese cyclones that are about £20 off eBay, stuck on top of a 30ltr drum, and powered by a Henry vac.

It's great. I've got a 30ltr drum on it for size but I tried a 60 at the start, which just folded as soon as there was any inlet restriction.

When I first put it together I was astounded. The Henry bag just stayed empty forever. Admittedly this was on metal splinters from the CNC stuff, but it's the same with floor grime.

Very fine dust from a da etc, I don't know, but I do know that I've not changed the bag on the Henry in the couple of years or so that I've been using it.

It really is great. I use it for cleaning up after lime work and evreything - ie sucking up wet mortar. 

I reckon you could suck up water with it happily, but I've not tried more than small puddles when hoovering other stuff.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (21 Jan 2021)

This all sounds good news.... my little vac is 1600w max....I reckon with thirty litre bin and 50mm pipe it would work fine....so may give it a go...

Cheers. Steve


----------



## sometimewoodworker (21 Jan 2021)

julianf said:


> It's great. I've got a 30ltr drum on it for size but I tried a 60 at the start, which just folded as soon as there was any inlet restriction.


Just a FWIW my dust extractor collapsed the container but it was not difficult to make a wooden ring that fits inside and reinforces the the walls.


----------



## Retired (21 Jan 2021)

Hi,

Years ago I paid less than £20 for a vac of about 1600W and when I upgraded I gave this cheap vac to my friend who added a cyclone and he too is delighted with it so I'm sure you'll be fine using your 1600W vac.







Kind regards, Colin.


----------



## Dr Al (21 Jan 2021)

I've got a 1250 W, 3600 litres/minute vacuum cleaner (one of these). I have very, very little space in my workshop so I made myself a dust bucket rather than buying one of the bins. This also has the advantage of it being solid and therefore unlikely to compress.

It's made out of MDF (the moisture resistant stuff as I had some left-over) and designed to sit on top of the vacuum cleaner but be short enough to slide under my bench:






(I actually shortened it slightly after taking this photo to give a bit more clearance under the bench). Since taking the photo I've added a draught-excluder strip around the inside and some clips from screwfix to hold it together. That was always the plan but the draught excluder strip hadn't arrived when I took the photo. I haven't got round to taking photos of it since I actually finished making it. Clips I used:






The joints inside were sealed with decorator's caulk and then the inside is painted with some primer on the premise that it might help (although I don't know whether it actually does). Another photo pre-draught-excluder strip and clips:






The screws you can see at the bottom go into a couple of bits of MDF that sit in the top of the vacuum cleaner:






The "window" is a bit of acrylic glued into a slot in the MDF on one side and sealed with caulk again. It helps to see when the box is getting full as I can't hear the difference in vacuum cleaner noise if the saw or thicknesser is running at the same time.






I use 50 mm pipe with it and some 3D-printed (thanks to a kind soul on the mig-welding forum) adaptors to attach it to the cyclone as well as to either the table saw, thicknesser or the original hose ends for the vacuum cleaner.

Everything I'd read about vacuum cleaners / cyclones etc said that they'd never be good enough for a thicknesser due to the amount of sawdust produced. However, since I made the cyclone, the exhaust (or whatever you'd call it) on the thicknesser has only blocked up once and that was because I plugged the thicknesser into a wall socket rather than the power tool socket on the vacuum cleaner and then I forgot to turn the vacuum cleaner on!

One thing I would do differently if I were starting again though is to try to get hold of some smooth-bore pipe rather than the ribbed stuff you can see in the photo above. Occasionally when I'm using it with the table saw some bigger bits get sucked down the tube and get stuck against the ribs. It's not a big deal to get them moving again, but it would probably work better with a smooth-bore pipe.


----------



## Sachakins (21 Jan 2021)

I have used one these cheap cones for around last 4 years. Connected to a cheap aldi ash vac to the cone and cone set onto a small steel can from another aldi ash collector bin. Added 5 metres of 50mm dust extractor tube instead of vacuum hose.

I am still on the original canister filter on the vacuum, just give it a blow out every 3 months

Collects dust and chippings fantastically from my woodworking shed, used daily still going strong,


----------



## Sachakins (21 Jan 2021)

Dr Al said:


> I've got a 1250 W, 3600 litres/minute vacuum cleaner (one of these). I have very, very little space in my workshop so I made myself a dust bucket rather than buying one of the bins. This also has the advantage of it being solid and therefore unlikely to compress.



Nice build Dr Al


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (21 Jan 2021)

Wow there is some really good stuff about this subject...and I love that bespoke build...
I’m hooked...looks as though it’s amazon later to order the bits..,


----------



## Robbo3 (22 Jan 2021)

Practically any vacuum cleaner will do & the collector can be any size. 
This is one I use for cleaning out the ash in the wood burner.






If you have problems with the system being too tall or if it is prone to tipping over then look at a Thien baffle which is basically a piece of wood that has a gap around most of its edge & sits immediately below the dust inlet port.
- J. Phil Thien's Cyclone Separator Lid w/ the Thien Cyclone Separator Baffle
His ports are both on top whereas mine are the same as the cyclone above.

Anyone struggling with the dust container collapsing can remedy that with a simple pressure relief valve (PRV) made from bits & pieces that are likely to be at hand or can be obtained cheaply.
- Tips & Tricks


----------



## Yorkieguy (22 Jan 2021)

I was the recipient of the little vac that my friend Colin, 'Retired' (post #5 above) gifted to me back in 2017. I turned a couple of bushes for the inlet and outlet of the cyclone to mate with the hose from my bandsaw and the vac. For a collecting box, I bought a cheap but robust plastic square plant container from B&M and made a tight fitting lid from MDF on which to mount the cyclone. (The cyclone is fitted to the lid with four screws). It works a treat - hardly any dust gets through to the vac dust collector as the third pic below shows.

First pic shows the plastic adaptors that I turned for the two hoses. Second pic with the cyclone and lid in place on the dust collecting box. Third pic shows how little dust finds its way into the vac dust collector. My large bandsaw is located in my garage - other power tools - belt/disc sander, smaller bandsaw etc, are located in my garden workshop where I have a shop vac. Until Colin gifted me the little vac I used to have to lug the shop vac into the garage whenever I used my large bandsaw, so this little set-up is serving me well. It surprises me how cheap these well made cyclones are.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (22 Jan 2021)

Hi Robbo...thanks for that info...
I have just sent for the bits and bobs....hopefully up and running next week.
Not sure told you......I bought a bench drill....and old champion No2...3/8 capacity but it’s ok for me. There is one on eBay for £75 at the moment...I have to make or buy a couple of pulley wheels due to the fact the previous owner lashed the motor to the column...it works but not good.it should have motor on bench and a vertical belt turned 90deg....still got that Sealey saw?

Steve


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (22 Jan 2021)

Yorkieguy said:


> I was the recipient of the little vac that my friend Colin, 'Retired' (post #5 above) gifted to me back in 2017. I turned a couple of bushes for the inlet and outlet of the cyclone to mate with the hose from my bandsaw and the vac. For a collecting box, I bought a cheap but robust plastic square plant container from B&M and made a tight fitting lid from MDF on which to mount the cyclone. (The cyclone is fitted to the lid with four screws). It works a treat - hardly any dust gets through to the vac dust collector as the third pic below shows.
> 
> First pic shows the plastic adaptors that I turned for the two hoses. Second pic with the cyclone and lid in place on the dust collecting box. Third pic shows how little dust finds its way into the vac dust collector. My large bandsaw is located in my garage - other power tools - belt/disc sander, smaller bandsaw etc, are located in my garden workshop where I have a shop vac. Until Colin gifted me the little vac I used to have to lug the shop vac into the garage whenever I used my large bandsaw, so this little set-up is serving me well. It surprises me how cheap these well made cyclones are.



Hi there...that’s a great idea... that’s similar to the vacuum I have... Ines 1600w max...so hopefully it’s going to suck Woodturning and bandsaw waste 
It’s great to get ideas and help on this site....

Steve


----------



## chris.gid (22 Jan 2021)

Hi all, i posted a while back on this Dual hoover extractor which worked fine if a bit loud.
I have now moved away from cyclone hoovers to Miele bagged hoover. Not only are these quieter but i found that the filters on cyclone hoovers just clog up with fine dust (from sanding) and you loose a lot of suction. Bagged hoovers catch more of the really fine dust in the bag and I'm not clearing the filter every other time i use it.
What i would say is the cheap Chinese cyclones are amazing, hardly any (except the very fine stuff) gets through it so i cant imagine I'll be emptying the bags on the hoovers for a few years.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (26 Jan 2021)

Hi all.....my little project is completed.., been hoovering the garage out this afty.
Even without a filter in the little vacuum...all I got was about a half tablespoon of dust in the container. The rest was all in the bin....what a great result...
Thanks for all your comments and guidance.
Will now try to make a tray up to place under the lathe and see if I can clear falling chippings and dust at source...


----------



## Peterm1000 (17 Feb 2021)

chris.gid said:


> Hi all, i posted a while back on this Dual hoover extractor which worked fine if a bit loud.
> I have now moved away from cyclone hoovers to Miele bagged hoover. Not only are these quieter but i found that the filters on cyclone hoovers just clog up with fine dust (from sanding) and you loose a lot of suction. Bagged hoovers catch more of the really fine dust in the bag and I'm not clearing the filter every other time i use it.
> What i would say is the cheap Chinese cyclones are amazing, hardly any (except the very fine stuff) gets through it so i cant imagine I'll be emptying the bags on the hoovers for a few years.
> View attachment 101504



Probably a dumb question - why don't you have the hoovers on full power?


----------



## Richard_C (17 Feb 2021)

Tanglefoot20 said:


> Will now try to make a tray up to place under the lathe and see if I can clear falling chippings and dust at source...



I'm playing about with various ideas. Just got a 68mm hopper for gutter systems, about £5 from Screwfix, as a collector. Last trial used a 4 pint plastic milk carton with one side cut out and the vac fitted through the scre cap end. Bit too flimsy. When you sand the dust comes off horizontally not vertically and you can sort of direct it by moving the abrasive a bit. No proper solution yet but getting there.


----------



## DBT85 (18 Feb 2021)

@Dr Al nice build, sensible get away from a square box and go with the octagon as it maintains the vortex better!


----------



## joethedrummer (18 Feb 2021)

,,my effort from way back,, saved a lot of filter bags,, regards joe,


----------



## The Bear (18 Feb 2021)

Here's my effort from years ago. Still going strong.









Dust Mite and Systainer Drop Box


Here are my additions to my Festool CTL midi. First up is my home made wooden systainer drop box. Made out of some cheap ply I had laying about. I'm very pleased with the result. No WIP I'm afraid. Rather than try and cut the four tabs into the base I made them from birch ply then recessed them...




www.ukworkshop.co.uk





Mark


----------



## IanB (23 Feb 2021)

I've just bought the same Nilfisk vacuum - I hadn't thought of adding a cyclone but it seems too good an idea not to, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## skeetstar (3 Mar 2021)

Inspired by folks comments on here I bought one of the Chinese cyclones, same as those pictured earlier.
Its is connected to a Henry, but the results I have achieved today are pitiful.
I would estimate that a third to a half of the dust is getting past the cyclone and into the vac,

I have a large blue ex chemical drum for a collector. The Henry collapsed that when I first connected it (using my homemade cyclone system copied from youtube last year) so I drilled a few relief holes in the lid. I imagine that the joints to the cyclone aren't 100% airtight either. ... would that be the cause of the problem?

I understand the principle of centrifugal force on which the cyclone works, but I'm not sure what effect sealing all the joints will have...

greater suction resulting in more waste being pulled into the vac, or greater suction resulting in greater centrifugal effect and thus less stuff in the vac.?

Any one got any thoughts?

And yes I do plan to seal the joints, today was just a prelim test.


----------



## Jamesc (3 Mar 2021)

From my limited experience I would say you have a restriction in the system to colapse the blue bin. Are you using full size hoses, is anything blocked? 
To get a cyclone to work you want maximum airflow. The faster the better.


----------



## Dee J (3 Mar 2021)

skeetstar said:


> so I drilled a few relief holes in the lid. I imagine that the joints to the cyclone aren't 100% airtight either. ... would that be the cause of the problem?


The system only works properly if the drum is sealed. Holes in the lid set up an airflow from drum to hoover taking the dust the wrong way. Drum pressure needs to be lower than atmospheric.


----------



## Sachakins (3 Mar 2021)

skeetstar said:


> Inspired by folks comments on here I bought one of the Chinese cyclones, same as those pictured earlier.
> Its is connected to a Henry, but the results I have achieved today are pitiful.
> I would estimate that a third to a half of the dust is getting past the cyclone and into the vac,
> 
> ...


Hi, some photos would help.
You have got the hoses connected right way? The vacuum hose to the top of cyclone and your collection hose into the side of cyclone?


----------



## skeetstar (3 Mar 2021)

Here's a photo. The primary hose is a standard Henry vac hose. I'm running the Henry without a bag. You can see the relief holes I've drilled in the lid, without those I think the bin would collapse, even though it is a pretty sturdy plastic.
The secondary hose is 25mm internal diameter. It is quite long, maybe 3 metres. 

When switched on the vac does distort the bin a little, and I can watch it flexing as I switch the vac on and off. The hose connections to the cyclone are probably 98 to 99% airtight, I am sure that the cyclone to lid attachment is 100% airtight. 

So if I close all the gaps with silicon etc and tape over the relief holes, and strengthen the bin to stop,it collapsing, do folks think that would be beneficial?


----------



## Tris (3 Mar 2021)

The 25mm hose is the problem. Needs to be the same diameter as the hose to the 'Henry' to stop the bin collapsing. At a push you might be able to use the metal pipe that comes with the Henry to allow air in on the vacuum side to balance the flow (opening the plastic valve) but I don't know if that will be enough


----------



## Sachakins (3 Mar 2021)

Your hose is way too small. I've put 50mm on inlet and out let and works fantastic. Put bigger hose on, then plug up all your holes and leaks.

The 25mm hose is actually causing so much constriction, its acting as if its blocked.


----------



## Robbo3 (4 Mar 2021)

Just to repeat what has already been said - the drum needs to be as airtight as you can make it so you will need to seal up the holes that you made. Change your hose to match the Henry then add a Pressure relief Valve to the drum - see post 82 in this thread
- Tips & Tricks
You should also use a bag in the Henry so that it catches any dust that does happen to make it's way through the system & doesn't exhaust it back into the air that you are breathing.


----------



## skeetstar (4 Mar 2021)

Thanks fellas, appreciated. I'll get a second henry hose and try again.


----------



## skeetstar (4 Mar 2021)

Thanks fellas, I've ordered some hose the same size as the Henry hose, I'll let you know how it progresses


----------



## Davey44 (4 Mar 2021)

skeetstar said:


> Inspired by folks comments on here I bought one of the Chinese cyclones, same as those pictured earlier.
> Its is connected to a Henry, but the results I have achieved today are pitiful.
> I would estimate that a third to a half of the dust is getting past the cyclone and into the vac,
> 
> ...


Hi there. I did almost exactly the same as you and found that what I had believed to be a high-density plastic drum (with a screwed on lid and seal) would be adequate for the purpose. 

Initially I used my elderly ex-Wickes wet and dry vac. It worked well, leaving around 80% of the material collected in the intermediary cyclone/barrel. However, it did collapse the sides of the barrel significantly in the process. 

Having read up on the subject and read posts from others who had gone a similar route I made and fitted a simple pressure relief valve in the lid. It did permit some drop in negative pressure in the drum but obviously needs greater capacity through the relief valve (i.e. larger valve orifice or less strong spring - or both) to raise the negative pressure and enable the system to work more effectively. 

I would add that fitting the relief valve did NOT reduce the efficacy of the cyclone and the barrel. Since this time I have substituted one of the cheapo ash extractors (ex-Aldi or Lidl?) which produces less negative pressure in the line and less barrel distortion. 

The trial goes on!


----------



## HamsterJam (4 Mar 2021)

Any air getting into the drum will reduce the dust collection efficiency. 
This is because that air eventually goes up the cyclone pushing any dust back up and into the vac rather than letting it fall into the collection bucket.


----------



## heronviewer (4 Mar 2021)

Would these cyclones work with a 4" hose on either side of them ? I have an old AEG drum extractor that I use to extract from a planer/thicknesser, band saw, table saw and spindle moulder - all using 4" hose. I'm sure adaptors from 4" to 2" are available. I need to keep a cyclone small because of workshop space.


----------



## Sachakins (4 Mar 2021)

heronviewer said:


> Would these cyclones work with a 4" hose on either side of them ? I have an old AEG drum extractor that I use to extract from a planer/thicknesser, band saw, table saw and spindle moulder - all using 4" hose. I'm sure adaptors from 4" to 2" are available. I need to keep a cyclone small because of workshop space.


Could you fit this axminster cyclone? 4" fittings


----------



## Robbo3 (5 Mar 2021)

Davey44 said:


> Having read up on the subject and read posts from others who had gone a similar route I made and fitted a simple pressure relief valve in the lid. It did permit some drop in negative pressure in the drum but obviously needs greater capacity through the relief valve (i.e. larger valve orifice or less strong spring - or both) to raise the negative pressure and enable the system to work more effectively.
> I would add that fitting the relief valve did NOT reduce the efficacy of the cyclone and the barrel.


Something not quite right with your system or you haven't explained it properly .
In normal use the PRV should be closed with no leaks. The PRV should open just before the vacuum is great enough to cause the sides of the drum to collapse. It is a safety device not an air flow regulator.
If the drum is on the point of collapse during normal use there is an inbalance in the air entering & leaving the system. It should flow through freely without any restriction. Quite often you can tell by the drop in pitch of the motor if the vacuum cleaner hose is disconnected from the cyclone.


----------



## heronviewer (5 Mar 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Could you fit this axminster cyclone? 4" fittings


Thanks - I'll see how big it is. might do !


----------



## sometimewoodworker (17 Mar 2021)

@skeetstar you have several problems most have been pointed out but to repeat.
1) your dust receiving bin is not strong enough you have to introduce reenforcement into the sides, you will need several rings.
2) the bin needs to seal completely, your holes in the lid are causing the dust to bypass the bin. You will probably need to reinforce the lid as well as seal it.
3) the small hose into the cyclone is not doing you any favours but if you completely seal and reinforce the bin it can work.
4) the output hose from the cyclone is far too long it should be as short as possible also if possible you should use smooth internal hoses because the ribs are reducing airflow.
5) if you can use a larger input to the cyclone it will be better but the small hose will still work.

a points to remember; the long ribbed output hose reduces efficiency, a long ribbed input hose reduces efficiency, the cyclone reduces efficiency, a small input hose reduces efficiency, a non sealed bin reduces efficiency,

Can it work? Yes absolutely. I have a setup that is somewhat similar in principle. But with shorter ribbed hose and the connecting hoses are smooth internally.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (17 Mar 2021)

Davey44 said:


> Hi there. I did almost exactly the same as you and found that what I had believed to be a high-density plastic drum (with a screwed on lid and seal) would be adequate for the purpose.
> 
> Initially I used my elderly ex-Wickes wet and dry vac. It worked well, leaving around 80% of the material collected in the intermediary cyclone/barrel. However, it did collapse the sides of the barrel significantly in the process.
> 
> ...


Your fixes addressed the wrong problem and with 20% bypassing the cyclone collection it is very badly inefficient. Reinforce the drum, eliminate the pressure release valve and with correctly sized hoses you should have almost 100% collection into the bin. Putting in less good extraction (ash extractors) is the wrong answer.


----------



## Robbo3 (18 Mar 2021)

sometimewoodworker said:


> @skeetstar you have several problems most have been pointed out but to repeat.
> 1) your dust receiving bin is not strong enough you have to introduce reenforcement into the sides, you will need several rings.
> 2) the bin needs to seal completely, your holes in the lid are causing the dust to bypass the bin. You will probably need to reinforce the lid as well as seal it.
> 3) the small hose into the cyclone is not doing you any favours but if you completely seal and reinforce the bin it can work.
> ...


I disagree.
The catchment container can be flimsy plastic & should not collapse as the air flows freely through the system. If it starts to collapse then the air is being restricted somewhere within the system & causing a vacuum. Strengthening the dust container is not the right answer.
Much better to sort out the restriction & add a PRV as a precaution against whatever is being sucked up causing a blockage.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (18 Mar 2021)

Robbo3 said:


> I disagree.
> The catchment container can be flimsy plastic & should not collapse as the air flows freely through the system. If it starts to collapse then the air is being restricted somewhere within the system & causing a vacuum. Strengthening the dust container is not the right answer.
> Much better to sort out the restriction & add a PRV as a precaution against whatever is being sucked up causing a blockage.


Not correct if using a HPLV vacuum, it’s probably correct using a HVLP chip extractor.

with HPLV sucking from most tools you want maximum suck availability at the tool, this requires a small hose from the cyclone or adapter to a small fitting at the tool either will collapse your flimsy plastic catch bin.

With HVLP (almost always 4” to 8” pipe) you get very inefficient collection from tools designed to be used on HPLV dust extractors, while you have to restrict the catchment down to 27mm you reduce the flow needed in the system to transport the chips/dust.

so in short HPLV needs a strong container to function. 
NOTE it is high *pressure* low volume. No a pressure release valve or somehow converting it to 4” hoses is absolutely the wrong answer and would get you a LPLV system that is bad at doing collection.

A PLV is a bodge addition by people trying to solve a problem in the wrong way.


----------



## Robbo3 (18 Mar 2021)

I stand by my previous post.
To clarify for future readers, I am referring to domestic workshops using a cyclone or Thien baffle with 32-50mm ports & either a domestic vacuum cleaner or a shop vac.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (18 Mar 2021)

Robbo3 said:


> I stand by my previous post.
> To clarify for future readers, I am referring to domestic workshops using a cyclone or Thien baffle with 32-50mm ports & either a domestic vacuum cleaner or a shop vac.


Then as I said you are using HPLV systems and the catchment bin needs to be strong enough to resist the lower pressure that is inherent in their design.

Your introduction of a light weight plastic bin doesn’t work well in that system. The system is designed to create low pressures that will collapse an insufficiently robust collection bin under the cyclone.

you are trying to graft features of a HVLP system onto a HPLV one when strengthening the collection bin is the correct answer.

For proof look at the strength of the collection bins designed into the shop vac, you can be absolutely sure that if a light weight bin would do the job that is exactly what would be used, they don’t use them because they don’t work.

you have already reduced the pressure by adding in a cyclone or Thien baffle reducing it more by adding in a flimsy barrel needing a further reduction by a PRV means you are dropping effectiveness even more.

can it collect dust? Of course it can. Can it collect dust as well as a system that has correct strength items? Of course not.


----------



## Roland (18 Mar 2021)

Whatever the arguments, this is what happens in practice. The cheap Chinese cyclone is attached to a Numatic HPLV extractor. The bin is a brewing bucket, and the lid is held tight by air pressure alone.





The bin is only in danger of collapsing if the inlet is blocked. This plywood frame prevents that.


----------



## TominDales (18 Mar 2021)

julianf said:


> It really is great. I use it for cleaning up after lime work and evreything - ie sucking up wet mortar.
> 
> I reckon you could suck up water with it happily, but I've not tried more than small puddles when hoovering other stuff.


Its NOT recommended to use water. A well designed cyclone - like the Chinese copies of the original US design will separate and catch particles really well. And very fine ones as Julian says. But water can vaporise under a partial vacuum and condense in the motor and write off your Henry/Tesco.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (19 Mar 2021)

Roland said:


> Whatever the arguments, this is what happens in practice. The cheap Chinese cyclone is attached to a Numatic HPLV extractor. The bin is a brewing bucket, and the lid is held tight by air pressure alone.
> View attachment 106248
> 
> The bin is only in danger of collapsing if the inlet is blocked. This plywood frame prevents that.
> View attachment 106249


That was what I did until I needed more collection volume and built the container in post #38, though it isn’t completely airtight and so let’s through about 5% 

I haven’t bothered to check yet to find out where the bypass air is entering the box


----------



## skeetstar (27 Mar 2021)

Just an update, and thanks to those who responded to my questions of earlier in this thread.

I've got my self another Henry hose to replace the thinner dia one that was attached to the saw. Now my primary and secondary hoses are the same internal Diameter.

I got a chap called Dan Goodier to make me some adapters, so now I have custom made adapters connecting the hoses to the cyclone. The adapter dimensions are such that they fit over cyclone spigot and the hose end, so the joints wont restrict airflow.

Dan will make any size adapter you want for about £8.00 delivered, the pic is an example of one he has on his own cyclone... If you fancy one just put Dan Goodier Adapters into google and you will find him. (or PM me and I'll send you his details).

Next I need him to make me an a proper adapter to fit the Henry hose to my cross cut saw and we are up and running, but a test with what I have ATM shows a marked improvement.


----------

